# Lab results



## paul13385 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a lot of the hyperactive thyroid symptoms, but my results came back pretty normal for what I was tested for, at least I think they're normal.

I'm pretty new to this, so if anyone is seeing anything or has any feedback for these results, please let me know.

TSH: 1.98 (.45-4.5)
Free T3: 3.6 (2.0-4.4)
Free T4: 1.32 (.82-1.77)
TPO: 6 (0-34)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paul13385 said:


> I have a lot of the hyperactive thyroid symptoms, but my results came back pretty normal for what I was tested for, at least I think they're normal.
> 
> I'm pretty new to this, so if anyone is seeing anything or has any feedback for these results, please let me know.
> 
> ...


They look pretty normal but looks can be deceiving. Here is why. There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies which keep the numbers in line. Meanwhile, the patient is very very symptomatic and quite ill.

If you have not had any of these other antibodies tests, I recommend that you do so.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, have you had a sonogram or RAIU? It would be very wise as cancer is more likely in males and also hyper and cancer are bedfellows.

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Thyroid cancer, cold nodules, men, uptake etc.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Let us all know what you think based on info I just furnished and what you decide to do.

Are you on any thyroid medication at this time?


----------

